# Villa 'partitioning' in Abu Dhabi



## FalconBirder (Oct 15, 2011)

Greetings!

I work in AD and am looking to rent a small 2 bedroomed Villa within commuting distance of my office.

I've been looking at various places and have recently seen a Villa in a newly constructed compound in Khalifa A. The compound has about 30 large Villas, all of which have been built with one or two separate properties on each of the three floors. These buildings have been constructed especially to let as 1, 2 or 3 bedroomed Villa apartments.

One of the previous Agents that showed me another property, mentioned the risk of renting a 'partitioned' Villa. Apparently, it's illegal to 'partition' a large Villa into smaller units and the Local Government has apparently been cracking down on this in recent times and turning people out of their rented Villas with just a few days notice, without any compensation. This Agent has now told me that he won't sell off the Villas in the new compound mentioned above because he's concerned that they might fall within the illegal activity of 'partitioning'.

I challenged the resident Agent of the new compound and he seemed very laid back about the issue saying that the whole compound is owned by a VIP and that his is the first Compound in Khalifa A to be granted formal approval by the Government to construct and sell these 1, 2 or 3 bedroomed Villas.

Apologies for the long (and boring) introduction but I'll cut to the chase now:

1. Does anyone have any first-hand experience of this Villa 'partitioning' issue please? Is it something that I should be concerned about?

2. Is it possible to seek advice from the Local Government before signing a lease and handing over cash, to check whether or not the new compound is legally approved?

3. I'm wondering if I can handle this myself or whether I should seek some professional advice from a lawyer? If yes, any suggestions please?

Thanks to anyone that reads to the end of the message. I'm hoping that there's some real experience and advice out there.

Best regards to all,

:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## jahbear (May 22, 2012)

Unfortunately I have to say u have to be careful with these people.. 
Several persons were offered the same assurances in purchasing leases on houses in Khalifa A. 

To my knowledge I cannot say that I know of anyone being given permission to do so. I have more knowledge of persons being asked to leave the villas due tot eh fact that the emirates require a one family to a villa arrangement ....

There are more persons now fretting about losing their places and not getting any compensation from the landlords who stay distant in Khalifa A than people sitting comfortably due to the mere fact that there is a drive now on by the authorities to identify and fine persons in breach of this. Many signs for apartments and rooms to let have been torn down over night ... even 'reputable' agencies are guilty of this practise


----------

